# Leveling?



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

When leveling the trailer side to side what do you use? I know your not suppose to use the scissor jacks. Thanks


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I used to keep three 4' 2x6's in the front compartment and just drive up on however many I needed to get it level. I saw someone try to level his trailer with the jacks and his wife got trapped in the trailer because he had the frame twisted juat enough that the door was stuck.

John


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

I use the same thing, 2x6 under the wheels. I usually pull into a site and decide where the trailer is gonna sit, then look to see which side needs to come up, then back up a few inches, put the 2x6 infront of the wheels on the side that needs to come up, pull forward and your done!

Bill


----------



## elbmas (May 20, 2007)

You can also purchase numerous types of block kits at places like Camping World, WalMart etc.... I use a set which looks like Lego blocks and can be stacked like a pyramid if necessary.

elb


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

2x6's here as well. If your concerned about extra weight, buy 1 or 2 2"x6" Western Red Cedar boards and cut them the the desired lengths. When dry, they are very light, and they won't rot from getting wet.
Regards, Glenn


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

I also use the Lego type blocks. Got tired of lugging various pieces of wood around in our other trailer. They're bright colored so you won't forget them, they don't absorb water, and I also can use them under my stabilizers so they serve a dual purpose.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I love the LYNX levelers. Those orange blocks are great. I carry 3 bags of them. I can get up on blocks 2 high but at 3 I have to build a ramp. I carry 2x4's and 1/2 in plywood too. I have gotten decent at getting it level the first time.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I carry several pieces of 4' long 2X6 (treated) boards, beveled on the end. I also have several deck boards (5/4 X 6) for a little finer leveling. If you find that a board makes you high on that side, but low without it, try backing just the back tire on the board, which will get you half way between the two.

I also carrly about ten pieces of 2X6 that are about 1' long each. These are for under the stab-jacks and the tongue. Sometimes the campsite is a lot higher in the rear than under the tongue, so I stack the 2X6s beneath the landing gear and the front stab-jacks to help level and stabilize from front-to-rear.

The Linx Leveling blocks look good, and I may buy them some day. But It looks like I'd need 2 sets, in order to replace all the boards I carry. Maybe one set this year, and then another next year?

Mike


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Yep. Couple of pieces of 2x6's and some 1x10's for fine tuning and under the stabilizers legs.

Jim


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

2 sets of Lynx Blocks (20 total). Work great for leveling and under the front jack.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I choose Lynx blocks because they are LIGHTER than all the wood I'd have to bring to match their height.

Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We only have one set of the Lynx Blocks and so far, so good








Our firewood is usually 2x4 scraps from dh's job, so we do have backup levelers if needed.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

I use 2X8's - fat tires. A couple of them are trimmed a bit short and beveled so I can get them between the tires, which are pretty close together. I have leggos, but find I seldom use them. I use them when we are set up long term under the rear stabs.

Sluggo


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't like bringing all the wood along...we use the Mega Leveler. Just a simple drive up and we are done. Here is where I got them.

http://www.rvupgradestore.com/index.asp?Pa...amp;ProdID=1847

Just need to cut off the ends of the screws that come through the bottom, I had to tear the hands up a couple of times to realize this.









bbwb


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

If you use Lynx (or something similar), get the stick on level packs. One is for side to side and one fro front the back. The side to side is calibrated. 1 line on the bubble is 1" which is one block. Works great.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

DH firmly believes in carrying wood of various sizes for whatever leveling is needed.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

We use 2x6's cut at 4 ft and they work great, I just put a small carpenters level just inside the door to see witch side needs to come up. For some reason we end up raising the drivers side more often?


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

I started out with the 4 ft 2x10's and still use them. We camp at a primitive site at least once a year and if it's wet/damp, I would fear the Lynx type leveling blocks may just sink into the ground with 10,000 lbs on 'em. I thought about using separate pieces of wood for each tire, but felt the longer board would provide a bigger surface to keep it from sinking in. While it did sink in a quarter to half inch, one time, it still kept me level.

If you are always on concrete, gravel or hard packed CG sites, anything should work.


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

I have seen some people use pieces of the blue foam sheathing that is used in home building. Does not compress as much as you would think. Lightweight, cheap, does not absorb water, and easy to cut to size, but bends on soft ground. I would use some, but I had already bought two lynx 10 packs.


----------



## BOAT MAN (Apr 7, 2008)

I carry 8" x 8" pcs of 3/4" treated plywood and I keep a few pcs of 4" x 8" pcs. to use to ramp up If I have to double or triple stack the 8x8.
since they are treated I keep then under my tool box in the bed of the truck. this makes them easy to get to when backing into the site.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Nathan said:


> If you use Lynx (or something similar), get the stick on level packs. One is for side to side and one fro front the back. The side to side is calibrated. 1 line on the bubble is 1" which is one block. Works great.


Exactly what I do. EASY and FAST.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I carry 2 2X6's, about 4 feet long, just like everyone else who answered your question with the wood idea. Cheaper then the Lynx blocks, and I know there are inflatable bags you can also use, but that is just outside my comfort zone: using air bags under the tires for leveling.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

shaela21 said:


> I carry 2 2X6's, about 4 feet long, just like everyone else who answered your question with the wood idea. Cheaper then the Lynx blocks, and I know there are inflatable bags you can also use, but that is just outside my comfort zone: using air bags under the tires for leveling.


I have the airbags also. The place I bought them from seemed to fold up shop. They allow for perfect fine tuning, but do take longer to inflate and there is a little more bounce although most of that is prevented with the stabilizers. I didn't use them at all this year, but have in past years.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

bbwb said:


> I don't like bringing all the wood along...we use the Mega Leveler. Just a simple drive up and we are done. Here is where I got them.
> 
> http://www.rvupgradestore.com/index.asp?Pa...amp;ProdID=1847
> 
> ...


They look functionally like a good idea, if overpriced, but they are way too narrow. No way I'm putting all that load on half the tread width. Also, my tires are REALLY close together. Not sure they would slide in there. None of the locking chocks fit...

Sluggo


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

No, they are not that different from the tread width of the tire. I am working from memory here, but I believe that they are about 5" wide.
If I had a larger trailer, I might be concerned as well, but on the 23rs no problememo.

bbwb


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Pull in where you'd like.
If you are not level, pull back a couple of feet.
On the high side...dig a hole for the tires(flipping the earth to put it back when done)
Pull forward... voila! ...Level.









This works if you happen to forget to put your Lynx levelers back
after cleaning your storage compartment!








(We used to do this with our pop-up)

MaeJae


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

Sluggo54 said:


> I don't like bringing all the wood along...we use the Mega Leveler. Just a simple drive up and we are done. Here is where I got them.
> 
> http://www.rvupgradestore.com/index.asp?Pa...amp;ProdID=1847
> 
> ...


They look functionally like a good idea, if overpriced, but they are way too narrow. No way I'm putting all that load on half the tread width. Also, my tires are REALLY close together. Not sure they would slide in there. None of the locking chocks fit...

Sluggo
[/quote]

We tried these a couple weekends ago. I'm switching to 2x6s instead. The problem we found is if the ground gives, they roll right off them, even with the chocks in place. We had the truck disconnected, but didn't have the stab jacks down yet. The rolling trailer (rolling backwards and uphill) turned the blocks under the front jack and buried it in the dirt. They probably work okay on concrete, but ours are going in the garbage.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

phxbrit said:


> I don't like bringing all the wood along...we use the Mega Leveler. Just a simple drive up and we are done. Here is where I got them.
> 
> http://www.rvupgradestore.com/index.asp?Pa...amp;ProdID=1847
> 
> ...


They look functionally like a good idea, if overpriced, but they are way too narrow. No way I'm putting all that load on half the tread width. Also, my tires are REALLY close together. Not sure they would slide in there. None of the locking chocks fit...

Sluggo
[/quote]

We tried these a couple weekends ago. I'm switching to 2x6s instead. The problem we found is if the ground gives, they roll right off them, even with the chocks in place. We had the truck disconnected, but didn't have the stab jacks down yet. The rolling trailer (rolling backwards and uphill) turned the blocks under the front jack and buried it in the dirt. They probably work okay on concrete, but ours are going in the garbage.
[/quote]

I could see if you were not on the level how that could be a problem...I forgot to mention that I first put a 1/2" thick piece of plywood about 4' long under the two mega levelers when I am going on soft ground (I put some peel and stick non-skid surfacing on the plywood to prevent sliding also). I also use the BAL between wheel chocks and the cheap yellow chocks on the opposite side.

Have not had any problems and I find it is very easy to setup/level.

bbwb


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

bbwb said:


> No, they are not that different from the tread width of the tire. I am working from memory here, but I believe that they are about 5" wide.
> If I had a larger trailer, I might be concerned as well, but on the 23rs no problememo.
> 
> bbwb


Info on the link is that they are 4.5" wide. Tread width on my tires is a bit over 7".

Sluggo


----------

